# Indirect water heater



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Whats your favorite indirect water heater( IWH). I usually use the weil mcclain plus IWH. I was going to stop because of multiple proplems with internal leaks. They have changed their design and went all stainless so ive stayed, but they are a pain in tight places. All of the taps come out from the back and they also want 12" of clearance, which we all know is usually not possible in residential applications. Just curious as to what you guys are using. Thanks


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the Burnham Alliance.

They used to be the Vaughn "Top Performer" series.

Solid unit with a decent price point.

I also like the Buderus S-120 series indirects.

No matter which one I install, I pay attention to the pressure drop in the coil and the piping circuit. 

Otherwise, any of these indirect are inefficient beasts..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I prefer to install Superstor stainless indirects made by Heat Transfer Products.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> I prefer to install Superstor stainless indirects made by Heat Transfer Products.


We just installed one the otherday. Seems nice. Was easy to work with. Tappings are in a good spot too.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

We install about 150 alliance indirects per year for about the last 4 years. The tanks have been great since they switched over to the stone lined version. Only had one leak, and that was right at the start when we filled it up first time. Had a bad tapping for the aqua stat well. Never been called back yet for one leaking. Nice thing about the tank is that it has all four tappings on top of tank,makes it easy to install. Burnham offers optional lifetime warranty for additional $100. Seems like they have some faith in the tank.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Triangle Tube, SMART series


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

AWWGH said:


> Triangle Tube, SMART series


Aren't those the ones that don't come with a drain tapping? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SuperStor Ultra... :thumbup:


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Recently installed a weil mcclain plus as well.

Beautiful system, very efficient and weil mcclain designed the system for the customers needs. As the plumber I guarantee there will be no leaks and they are plumbed properly. And it's weil mcclain's responsibility that the system will work. Great relationship so far, I called the tech support people and they walked me threw a small issue on how to program a boiler for the indirect system, best part about it......they spoke english...


----------

